# Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?



## Merlin66 (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo @all,
ich habe vor, mir das Guideline Drifter Bellyboot zuzulegen. 
Auch eine Schwimmweste (http://www.compass24.de/bootszubehoer/abnetshop.pl?nummernliste=593609) habe ich mir schon ausgesucht. 

Was mir noch fehlt ist geeignete Bekleidung zum "Bellybooten" und ich habe, ehrlich gesagt, nicht wirklich einen Plan, was ich mir dafür zulegen sollte. #c

Angeln möchte ich vorwiegend auf Vereins-Baggerseen, aber auch mal im Urlaub auf der Ostsee. 

Ich würde mich freuen, von Euch Tipps und Vorschläge für entsprechende Bellyboot-Bekleidung (vielleicht auch ggf. mit Link oder Bild) zu bekommen. 

Grüße und Petri Heil
Merlin


----------



## BB-cruiser (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Moin und ich dachte Zauberer könnten sich  ihre Klamotten wünschen :q


----------



## Merlin66 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Moin und ich dachte Zauberer könnten sich  ihre Klamotten wünschen :q



Naja, ich könnt´s ja mal versuchen...

...wenn ich nur wüßte, was ich mir wünschen soll !?!|kopfkrat


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*



Merlin66 schrieb:


> Naja, ich könnt´s ja mal versuchen...
> 
> ...wenn ich nur wüßte, was ich mir wünschen soll !?!|kopfkrat




:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Dorschminister (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Moin,
da es keine Bellyboothose oder Bellybootjacke gibt (zumindest weiß ich nichts davon) würde ich hier mal schauen und durchklicken
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77355 
da wird dir geholfen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Merlin66 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Hi Dorschminister,
danke für den Link. 
Ich hatte mir schon gedacht, dass es auf Watbekleidung hinauslaufen würde. 
Aber gibt es Tipps z.B. für Wathosen bezüglich Schwimmflossen. 
Neopren oder atmungsaktiv?
Muß irgendwas beachtet werden?


----------



## Malte (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Ja die Stiefel müssen in die Flossen passen.

Das haut bei meiner atmungsaktiven nicht hin, da die Watschuhe zu groß sind.
Ich denke aber das es bei einer Wathose mit angeschweißten Stiefeln keine Probs geben wird.

Ich paddel übrigends in einer Gummibüx, das funzt auch ganz gut.
Es muss also nicht immer Neopren oder Atmungsaktiv sein.


----------



## MichaelB (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Moin,

im Winter bist Du mit einer Neoprenhose wohl besser bedient.

Meiner Erafahrung nach kommt es auch besser, mehrere Lagen atmungsaktive Klamotten z.B. vom Kaffeeröster drunter zu ziehen als eine Lage dickes Zeug.

Flossen: am besten mit Wathose in den nächsten Tauchshop und anprobieren.
Ich bevorzuge eher lange Flossen - kosten vielleicht etwas mehr Kraft, bringen mich aber besser vorwärts.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschminister (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Moin,
ich habe seit kurzem eine atmungsaktive Wathose und bin sehr begeistert, habe in meiner Neoprenbüx doch öftermal verstärkte Feuchtigkeitsbildung ( ich will jetzt hier nichts hören  ) und das ist mit der neuen Hose nun nicht mehr. Habe mir für die neue Hose Neoprenfüßlinge, anstelle der dicken Watstiefel, geholt und damit passt ich in jede Flosse. Der Vorteil ist du kannst dir die Flossen im Taucherladen holen und hast  eine riesen Auswahl. Ich habe jetzt Flossen damit mache ich richtig Schub ( kurz vor Gleitfahrt ) . Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner "neuen" Lösung. Du wirst aber bestimmt noch andere Meinungen hören und musst dann für dich die beste Lösung finden.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Malte (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

@dorschminister

Was fuer Fuesslinge?
Meinst du Neoprenschuhe aus dem Taucherbereich?


----------



## goeddoek (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Jepp - mach ich genauso. Aufgrund meiner großen Füße war das eigentlich als "Notlösung" gedacht.

Es paddelt sich viel "gefühlvoller" damit als in Watschuhen #6


----------



## Dorschminister (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Genau die Dinger von der Taucherei. Musst nur ein wenig größer kaufen da die angegebene Größe sich auf den nackten Fuß bezieht und nicht auf die dicke Neoprensocke die jetzt noch am Fuß ist. Ich habe normal Schuhgröße 45 und habe die Neoprenfüßlinge in größe 47 gekauft da kann ich jetzt leicht ein und aussteigen und habe zusätzliche Isolierung an den Füßchen naja das Paddelgefühl ist auch wesentlich angenehmer als mit den dicken Botten.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Merlin66 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Einen schönen guten Abend an Alle,
...und vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten auf meine Frage. 

Was mich dabei erstaunt hat, ist, dass es offenbar Flossen gibt, in die man mit den "riesigen" Wathosenstiefeln reinpasst. 
Wenn ich das mal für mich betrachte, wäre wohl eine Wathose ohne angeschweißte Stiefel, sondern mit Füßlingen sehr sinnvoll. Dazu könnte ich mir dann noch Watschuhe kaufen, um auch mal im Bach oder so watend unterwegs sein zu können. Habe ich das so richtig verstanden? 
Wie Ihr vielleicht merkt, ist mein Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, welche Kombinationen von Hose, Stiefel , Schuhe, Füßlinge usw. es gibt und welche am geeignetsten wären. 
Aber nun ist dank Eurer Tipps schon einigermaßen Licht ins Dunkel gekommen. 

Wie siehts eigentlich mit einer Jacke aus? Kann man da irgendeine Jacke, die wasserabweisend ist, nehmen? 

Und um nochmal zur atmungsaktiven Wathose zu kommen: Ich schätze mal, dass die eher für den Sommer gedacht ist? Oder kann man die in Verbindung mit entsprechender Unterbekleidung auch in den kälteren Jahreszeiten tragen und kommt dann mit den Temperaturen klar? Hat das jemand schon versucht? 
Eine dünnere Wathose kommt der Beweglichkeit auf dem BB natürlich sehr entgegen (wäre jetzt mein Gedanke dazu). 

Danke und Gruß
Merlin


----------



## goeddoek (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Ich hab nur eine Wathose, ne Atmungsaktive - daher trage ich die das ganze Jahr über. Im Winter eben 2- 3 Lagen mehr drunter und gut :m


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Ich hab nur eine Wathose, ne Atmungsaktive - daher trage ich die das ganze Jahr über. Im Winter eben 2- 3 Lagen mehr drunter und gut :m



|sagnix


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

"Ich hab nur eine Wathose, ne Atmungsaktive - daher trage ich die das ganze Jahr über. Im Winter eben 2- 3 Lagen mehr drunter und gut :m[/quote]"

Schließe mich an. Habe meine Atmungsaktive auch das ganze Jahr an. Funktionsunterwäsche, drunter darüber Fleecehose, dann Wathose. Hält schön warm. wichtig ist, dass man nur mit Funktionswäsche arbeitet, weil Baumwolle Feuchtigkeit speichert, und dann wird´s kalt.
Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es beim Bellypaddeln nicht so kalt an den Beinen wird, wie beim Watangeln.

Peter


----------



## goeddoek (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*



nemles schrieb:


> |sagnix




Woher wusste ich, dass das kommt |kopfkrat :q:q:q:q

Klookschieter, de Du büst 

Also, die trage ich natürlich nicht durchgehend :m


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Na die Antwort war doch vorprogrammiert:m wenn nicht sogar herausgefordert:g

Ne, Flax bei Seite, ne gute Wathose kann man wirklich bei jedem Wetter im Jahr in der Brandung tragen, warum nicht auch auffm BB. Ist ja auch nur Wasser.#:


----------



## gufipanscher (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Servus Zauberer,
ich hab zwar bisher keine Ostsee-Erfahrung mit dem Belly, bin aber hier im fränkischen Seenland sehr viel mit dem Belly unterwegs. Untenrum gibts für mich drei Varianten. 

- Badehose und Neopren-Füsslinge
- atmungsaktive Wathose mit angeschweißten Neopren-   Füsslingen
- 4mm Neopren-Wathose mit Stiefel/Filzsohle (wenn ich ne neue 
   brauch werd ich mir eine mit Füsslingen kaufen) 

Als Flossen hab ich einmal für die Neoprenhose original Bellyflossen, hab aber die kurzen Dinger mit PE Platten verlängert und in den Füsslingen ganz normale große Taucherflossen. Wenns nicht pressiert musst mal die Augen offen halten, Norma oder Aldi haben immerwieder Taucherklamotten im Program. Von da hab ich auch die reinen Füsslinge geholt-.

jetzt bist du gefragt, wann du ins Wasser willst.....
ich brauch alle drei da ich es das ganze Jahr nutz. Im Winter würd ich aber nie auf ne starke Neopren verzichten wollen.
Ich wurde zwar schon oft für verrückt erklärt, wenn ich draußen auf unseren Seen dümpelte und in meinem Windschatten sich ne Eisschicht auf dem Wasser bildete. Aber außer zum Pissen musste ich eigentlich nie raus, genauer gesagt, in der Hose bleibt der Hintern schon 3 Std warm.

Obenrum hab ich auch wieder Temperaturabhängig normale atmungsaktive Wäsche an und als Oberbekleidung eine Watjacke. Geht natürlich alles andere auch, was nicht gefüttert ist. So ne Art Windpräger is ne gute Alternative.

Gruß Gufipanscher


----------



## Malte (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Na gut 

Dann werde ich mich mal nach guenstigen Neoprenschuhen umschauen


----------



## Merlin66 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Hallo und guten Abend,
hatte diese Frage schon im Watbekleidungsthreat geschrieben, doch da gehts wohl eher darum, was jeder schon hat und möglicherweise deshalb hat niemand geantwortet. 
Deshalb nun hier nochmal ´ne kurze Frage:

Was ist von Wathosen mit Reißverschluß zu halten? Ist der Reißverschluß nicht ne echte Schwachstelle von wegen Dichtigkeit? #c
Frage wegen des Angebotes u.a. da:
http://www.angelsachse.de/product_in...he-Tasche.html

Ist dieses Set empfehlenswert oder gibts Kritikpunkte?

Viele Grüße 
Merlin #h


----------



## Dorschminister (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Moin,
ich wäre da ein wenig skeptischt, ich persönlich sehe auch keinen riesen Vorteil für diesen Reisverschluß außer das er undicht werden kann. Ich persönlich halte den Preis auch für etwas zu hoch für eine Hose die ich zum Bellyboaten benutzen will, aber das ist Ansichtssache. Ich habe für meine Büx 130 EUR bezahlt ( ohne Schuhe ) und wenn die jetzt nach 3 oder 4 Jahren kaputt geht (was ich nicht glaube) bin ich nich ganz so traurig.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Beim Reißverschluss hätte ich die Befürchtung, dass einmal Sand in den selbigen kommt, wovon´s an der Ostsee ja genug gibt.
Wenn das öfter passiert, weiß ich nicht ob er dann noch dicht ist. 
Peter


----------



## MichaelB (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Moin,

ich frage mich grad, was der Reisverschluß nützt wenn man rund 20min vom Ufer entfernt ein Bedürfnis verspürt... oder sollte da doch was gehen? 

Vom RT aus könnte sich das dezent lösen lassen, Reizverschluss auf und locker ins wasser pullern, vom Togiak aus geht das nicht ganz so dezent 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ulli06 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Kleidung beim Bellyboot-Angeln?*

Hallo alle zhusammen,
ich möchte hier auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, wenn es auch nichts nützt, schadet es auf alle Fälle nicht.
Ich angle mit meinem BB Guideline vornehmlich in der Ostsee.
Mit dem Boot bin ich übrigens sehr zufrieden. Am Anfang hatte ich eine Neopren- Wathose "Sea Hawk". Die hätte man aber besser "Sieve Hawk" nennen sollen. Nach 15 min. fing es an im Schritt feucht zu werden. Das ist in dem Fall eher unangenehm. Ich habe mir dann eine "Ron Thomsen" im Net für das gleiche Geld gekauft und die ist echt Top, auch die Tasche mit Schulterriemen und einem kleinen Rollo, wo man sich mit Socken draufstellen kann. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!
Zu meinem BB wurden mir ein paar Flossen mitgeliefert. Die waren aber Flossenmässig so klein, dass ich damit nur mit grösstem Kraftaufwand Strecke machen konnte. Das nächste Paar Flossen habe ich dann im Internet gekauft und obwohl man mir versicherte, dass sie gross genug sind, konnte ich die auch in die Ecke stellen. Dann habe ich das getan, was ich auch jedem nur raten kann: Ich habe meine Wathose genommen und bin in einen Tauchshop gegangen. Dort konnte ich probieren und fand ein Paar super Flossen von der Fa. "Mares". Die passen und bringen mich richtig vorwärts. Preis so 80,00 Euronen. Hätte ich das gleich gemacht, hätte ich locker einen Fünfziger gespart. Aber wir lernen ja.

Alles Gute!! #a
Ulli


----------

